# Srasonal Affective Disorder?



## buttbooger (Oct 1, 2009)

*Mods: If I am unable to figure out how to post this in the health section, can you please do it for me? thanx.

I was discussing some physical stuff Im going thru with my partner. plus emotional as well. She thinks I may have SAD. Planning to see the doc, but that dosnt really tell me much now. lol. (We are experiencing a recent cold front when we are used to hot humid 90-something degree weather here in mississippi)

My symptoms are as follows:
-diarrhea/soft stools(like about 3 BMs a day)
-nausea
-my appetite has gone down the toilet
-depression(already diagnosed with it anyway)
-lost about TW0 lbs yesterday just from sitting around in my chair (WTF?-how do you lose that much just from sitting on your A-- in one day?)
-insomnia
-my stomache is feeling uneasy, like bubbly and stuff
-All I wanna do is lay up in my blanket, cuz I feel cold when my house is the same temp. indoors as it always been.

OK, I understand if yall think this is TMI in some parts, Im sure it is, but just trying to compare my symptoms with thos of SAD. 
Now for the next part; Can anybody tell me the symptoms of SAD? If my symptoms compare, I will bring it up to Dr. Barnes on monday as well that I might have this then.
Last but not least, thank yall for your time.
-Cat


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 1, 2009)

If I dont respond to posts that frequently its because I will either be laying back down or forcing myself to go out and run all my retarded errands today. (the first of the month is always a bitch, lol)


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds more like the flu then SAD..Might even been a light case of food poisoning..

I always associate SAD with short days and less sunlight..The less sun we get the more depressed we are..I know Drs prescribe the lamps to people that are really bad and it seems to bring them out of it..


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 1, 2009)

as of now, dont know how to quote ppl on here, so I will address by name, 

-You know what? I was wondering the same thing! like some intestinal virus or something. down here on the coast, alot of ppl come down with this no matter what time of year it is. Just got back from walmart, and took anti-nausea meds, maybe that will help, I'll see. 
The chief reason, I thought of SAD is because every year when it starts getting cooler out and also during regular cold weather, I get like this, but when it starts getting warmer out and it becomes spring time, I feel better. No diarrhea, no major issues w/ depression. Thanks for your input BTW.
My doc will beable to tell me when I walk in Monday though. If things go worse before monday, I'll go to the ER at the VA.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 1, 2009)

You may want to check here about other's symptoms and dealing with SAD.


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you for that short cut to that thread. Yes, I get like that during the cold season as well.
But what Im going thru right now may be what BubbleButtBabe said. Probably came down with something. 
You both helped me out alot, thank you!


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 3, 2009)

whatever kind of bug it was, I think its gone now. I feel much better and my appetite and everything else is back in good order


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad to hear it is gone! 

Here in Okla we do the same thing..At the very beginning of cool weather we all pass around some sort of flu and when it is really cold we pass around a different type of flu...Since the cooler weather drives us all inside together a lot more,we pass around a lot of colds and flues..In the summertime we are all outside more and do not seem to pass it as much..Right now in my part of Okla we have had 1 swine flu death but everyone else seems to have just the regular flu..It will leave before long and after the first of the year a new strain of the flu will start again..It is like the weather,we know it is coming and about what time of year it will be here...

Now if we could just teach people to stay at home,keep their kids at home and not spread some of these flues we would be doing great..Also some people need a 101 on hand washing..My g'baby washes her hands better then most adults!


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 4, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Glad to hear it is gone!
> 
> Here in Okla we do the same thing..At the very beginning of cool weather we all pass around some sort of flu and when it is really cold we pass around a different type of flu...Since the cooler weather drives us all inside together a lot more,we pass around a lot of colds and flues..In the summertime we are all outside more and do not seem to pass it as much..Right now in my part of Okla we have had 1 swine flu death but everyone else seems to have just the regular flu..It will leave before long and after the first of the year a new strain of the flu will start again..It is like the weather,we know it is coming and about what time of year it will be here...
> 
> Now if we could just teach people to stay at home,keep their kids at home and not spread some of these flues we would be doing great..Also some people need a 101 on hand washing..My g'baby washes her hands better then most adults!



I herd that! I got a huge problem with ppl caughing allover the place, blowing their nose, and not washing their hands. some even leave their snotrags laying around-and I get on to them because it's just nasty. I see ppl on the city bus doing this shit all the time-BUt atleast the transit company provided hand sanitizers for the busdrivers and the passengers-and glad to see that they are being used.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 4, 2009)

buttbooger said:


> as of now, dont know how to quote ppl on here, so I will address by name,
> 
> .




At the bottom of *your* box, on the right-hand side, click "quote." That will quote people for you.


----------

